

Google TV - You’re An Official Winner in our Web Developer Promotion - bigwally

I just received an email from a marketing company that directed me to the Logitech website with a coupon code.<p>In a few days I will have a free Google TV device to go with my free Google notebook.<p>So check your emails, make sure it didn't end up in the spam folder.
======
johng
Sweet, how did you enter? Asking here:
[http://www.googletvforum.org/forum/off-topic-
discussion/486-...](http://www.googletvforum.org/forum/off-topic-
discussion/486-i-should-getting-my-logitech-revue-few-days.html)

------
gcr
Is this opt-in or are they randomly giving these to gmail account holders? Oh,
is this from the same ticket for those who got a CR-48?

------
lionheart
Just got mine too. Sadly no notebook though. I'd rather have that, but still
good news.

------
ohadpr
sweet, just got mine as well. with 10k devices being sent out I'd bet a nice %
of communities like HN will get these.

------
phuff
Some people get all the luck...

------
oayandosu
Just got min too. Fantastic!

------
syalam
how did you get a free notebook?

------
mrpollo
same here :) this is great!

~~~
inderpal
me too! woot!

